# Almond Resorts



## anne1125 (Dec 1, 2010)

Who are all of these Almond resorts I'm seeing in RCI?  There are no tug reviews and mixed reviews on tripadvisor.

Have they bought out another resort chain?

Just wondering if these all-inclusives are a good thing.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Anne. I beleive Almond has just become available through RCI but they do not sell timeshares...could be wrong.
Here's what I know for sure! Once you pay the all inclusive food and other fees + exchange fee my travel aggent girlfriend said its not a good deal for a family of 3. You must purchase AI.
If you click on all inclusive it will tell you the fees.
All inclusive runs from $115 to $178 per adult per day! $30 for kids. There is a $50 supplement fee for a crapy gardenview room (Barbados).
Lets do the math
2 adults one kid ai fee (we'll say its $125)x7= $1960
daily supplement fee $50x7= $350
Last call fee=$275 CAD
Flights say $600 each from Toronto= $1800
Total= $4385

Expedia.ca rate for all inclusive room (every 3 nights free) $2685
plus air $1800
Total $4294.3
Not a deal at all, especially if there's only 2 of you.
I was curious cause I hear Almond Beach Village is quite nice...oh well.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks Lobsterlover.  It does sound expensive.  What a shame, I would love to see some additional Caribbean resorts.

Anne


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 3, 2010)

A friend of mine just loves Almond Beach Village in Barbados. Being a travel agent, she would get a nights stay free from Almond for every so much they sold.


----------

